# The Annual Happy Birthday Yu Nakajima Thread



## goatseforever (Feb 16, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR YUUUUUUUU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YU!!

:tu


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 16, 2011)

And many moar.


----------



## darkerarceus (Feb 16, 2011)

Uh.. Happy Birthday?


----------



## theace (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah! Happy Birthday to Yu!


----------



## Carrot (Feb 16, 2011)

You made me lol =D


----------



## Bapao (Feb 16, 2011)

Odder said:


> You made me lol =D


 
Your post count is a bad omen...666...;o)


----------



## Forte (Feb 16, 2011)

YU ARE MY SUNSHINE
MY ONLY SUNSHINE


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 16, 2011)

YU MAKE ME HAPPY
WHEN CUBES ARE GREY


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 16, 2011)

YU'LL NEVER KNOW DEAR
HOW MUCH I LOVE YU


----------



## CubicNL (Feb 16, 2011)

Happy birthday to Yu


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 16, 2011)

lol, Yu guys are odd.

YuNakajimaForever; Happy Birthday.


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 16, 2011)

Happy birthday to Yu

- your fellow Yu.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 16, 2011)

Forte said:


> YU ARE MY SUNSHINE
> MY ONLY SUNSHINE


 


antoineccantin said:


> YU MAKE ME HAPPY
> WHEN CUBES ARE GREY


 


d4m4s74 said:


> YU'LL NEVER KNOW DEAR
> HOW MUCH I LOVE YU


 OH PLEASE DON'T TAKE
MY GUHONGS AWAY


----------



## TheManInBlack (Feb 16, 2011)

Happy birthday to you 
We love how you cube 
Your one of the fastest around 
And ss loves you


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 16, 2011)

Happy birthday!


----------



## souljahsu (Feb 16, 2011)

Happy birthday!!!!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday Yu!


----------



## souljahsu (Feb 16, 2011)

Btw, how old is he now?


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday Yu! :tu at the birthday song a few posts up ^^^


----------



## Benyó (Feb 16, 2011)

all of Yu are ass kissers


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 16, 2011)

Benyu


----------



## izovire (Feb 16, 2011)

Don't Yu guys know it's probably not his birthday right now... it's 4am April 17th in Japan right now... When is his Bday?


----------



## (X) (Feb 16, 2011)

And, AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAI WILL ALWAYS LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU, and I will always love YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 16, 2011)

Yu guys are a little late to wish Yu a happy birthday, but that's ok because Yu is awesome and Yu all know it!


----------



## Toad (Feb 16, 2011)

> OMG is he back?!?!?

Haps birfday


----------



## Carrot (Feb 16, 2011)

izovire said:


> Don't Yu guys know it's probably not his birthday right now... it's 4am April 17th in Japan right now... When is his Bday?


isn't his birthday at April 15th?


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 16, 2011)

It's February 15th, and I believe he's 20 now.


----------



## Erzz (Feb 16, 2011)

izovire said:


> Don't Yu guys know it's probably not his birthday right now... it's 4am April 17th in Japan right now... When is his Bday?


 
Wow Japan is far ahead of us. We gotta catch up.

Happy birthday Yu!


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 16, 2011)

izovire said:


> Don't Yu guys know it's probably not his birthday right now... it's 4am April 17th in Japan right now... When is his Bday?


 
holy crap Japan is two months ahead of us O_O

remember guys, we'll have to sing Happy Birthday to Yu two months early next year


----------

